# Do cockapoos feel the cold?



## Mrs Tiggywinkle (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
Just wondering what you all think? I have been looking at Equafleeces which have very good reports and I understand they're excellent for keeping them clean and dry but I'm not sure if my dog would be too hot, even though I do have his coat cut short in winter?. I've ordered him a good quality drying robe to put on when we get home after baths and after a wet, cold walk but reading about Equafleece has made me wonder if he needs something whilst we're out if it's cold? The reason I'm not sure is, fior example, whatever nice fluffy bedding I put in his crate he always pushes it to one side and prefers to lie on the plastic which makes me wonder if he'd be too hot in a fleece? Any thoughts welcome.😊


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As a youngster Molly was fine in winter but her coat is not very waterproof and I found she got wet and then cold quite quickly in bad weather. As she has got older she has suffered from joint problems and a few years ago a slipped disc and she now wears a coat all winter to keep her back warm.

My collie/lab cross just has a drying coat for use after walks to dry her off.


----------

